# grafik und hintergrund im FW !



## r3m1x (12. November 2002)

hi !


meine erste frage wäre die ob denn 
http://www.shadowness.com/tutorials/p_rfire_sample.jpg sowas in fw auch geht und wenn ja wie ? 


die zweite wäre ich will einen ultrakrassen  Hintergrund machen aber irgendwie seh ich immer nur das das mit photoshop ginge gibts denn in fw auch ne möglichkeit so derbe effekte zu machen wäre nett wenn ihr mir mal paar tuts oder seiten posten könnten !



bye r3m1x


----------



## Hercules (20. Januar 2003)

vergiss es nehm Ps


----------

